# Tito Ortiz vs. Ken Shamrock III



## Goodfella9783 (Oct 9, 2006)

Who do you think is going to take "the final chapter." I want Ken to beat Tito but who knows after their first two fights. I just Shamrock comes out with a better strategy and that the fight lasts at least a couple of rounds.


----------



## GFR (Oct 9, 2006)

I hope Shamrock wins, I hate  		 			Ortiz.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 9, 2006)

Ken is a punk and will get dominated.  He is too old to compete.


----------



## fufu (Oct 9, 2006)

If it turns into a draw or if Ken wins, I'll suspect a set-up. I bet they pay the fighters to carry out a longer fight.


----------



## fufu (Oct 9, 2006)

btw, what time is this on tommarow?


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 9, 2006)

8pm  

I highly doubt you will see the UFC wanting Ken to draw or win, they already have a match set-up for Tito/Liddel.


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 9, 2006)

fufu said:


> If it turns into a draw or if Ken wins, I'll suspect a set-up. I bet they pay the fighters to carry out a longer fight.


 
Ken can win 2 ways:

1. It goes to decision and it's a fix.
2. Tito dies of a massive heart attack in round 1.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Oct 9, 2006)

Anyone have the undercard fights or a link to them?


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 9, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Anyone have the undercard fights or a link to them?


 

http://www.ufc.com/index.cfm?fa=EventDetail.fightCard&eid=221


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Oct 9, 2006)

Damn they better show the Thiago Alves fight. I don't know why they'd put all the UF show guys ahead of that.


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 9, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Damn they better show the Thiago Alves fight. I don't know why they'd put all the UF show guys ahead of that.


 
I'm thinkin the way the put the latest Unleashed together that basically featured him, they will. At least I hope.


----------



## ponyboy (Oct 9, 2006)

Looking forward to seeing Matt Hamill fight too - just to see if all the hype about him was warranted.  

I think Tito beats Shamrock again, but the fight will last at least to the end of the 1st round just because Tito wants it to.


----------



## GFR (Oct 9, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> Ken is a punk and will get dominated.  He is too old to compete.


*Ken is 42, Ortiz is 31.*


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 9, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> *Ken is 42, Ortiz is 31.*



Wow, they are both younger than me.


----------



## GFR (Oct 9, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:


> Wow, they are both younger than me.


A little known fact but Ken and Tito both are huge Dale Mabry fans.


True Story


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Oct 9, 2006)

Definately going to be harder than ever for Shamrock to win this one. Tito has looked very focused lately. Doesn't change how much I dislike him though. I'd love to see Shamrock win by KO. Anyone have odds on the fight? If they are available...


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 9, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Definately going to be harder than ever for Shamrock to win this one. Tito has looked very focused lately. Doesn't change how much I dislike him though. I'd love to see Shamrock win by KO. Anyone have odds on the fight? If they are available...


 
6 to 1 for Shamrock to win.

1 to 10 if you're betting Ortiz.


----------



## 911=InsideJob (Oct 9, 2006)

I'm praying Shamrock wins.  About a year ago I would have said for sure he woulda won.  But latley it's starting to look like age has been catching up with him.  Another problem is that Ortiz is training with Team Punishment while Shamrock is training with new guys at the Lion's Den.

But I still have faith Shamrock will win it.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 10, 2006)

Eh.

Id like Shamrock to win, just cuz its unexpected.  Honestly, I havent seen him fight well since...shit, since UFC had only 3 rules!  Everytime Ive seen him fight since, he seems to fight like a child.  Always rushing, never seems focused, and actually, I hardly ever see him do ANY wrestling shit anymore.  Did this asshole forget where his natural talent lies?


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 10, 2006)

So did any of you Floridians get tickets to this?


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 10, 2006)

I was going to go with a friend of mine, but 1 shes a girl, 2 shes a girl I am not fucking, and 3 shes going just to see the celebritys.

Sure, I couldve gone anyway, but she didnt buy the best seats and Ive learned the hard way....

"Lousy company makes for a lousy time."   Id only go with another *UFC fan *and who would *want* to go get *fucked up *in the club/casino.


----------



## Pedigree (Oct 10, 2006)

It's a joke and it's gonna be another beatdown. Ken is outclassed in every way. He's gonna get his ass beat, run back to his little group of Cobra Kai homos, cry a bit, then retire...a loser.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 10, 2006)

It would be terrible if he lost again.  For him, I mean. 

Even if he did lose, but put up a good fight this time...that would be better for him.


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 10, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> So did any of you Floridians get tickets to this?


 
I wanted to, but I couldn't find anyone to go with.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 10, 2006)

Aren't you and Akira buddies?


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 10, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> Aren't you and Akira buddies?


 
Yeah, but his other friend had tickets already.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 10, 2006)

No we hate each other.  Passionately.

Come to think of it, if ken wins...this shit isnt ever going to end would it?


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 10, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> Yeah, but his other friend had tickets already.



Fucking Chicks.  Ruin everything.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 10, 2006)

I would gone with her to try to fuck her, cuz I was trying to months ago and now that shes single I prolly could, but I just got tired of fucking half ass looking older women.

Older women that are fun to fuck = fake tits, money, older kids that need no babysitters, hot bodies to make up for the kids
Older women I was fucking = real tits, half ass bodies from half ass workouts or half ass diets, kids that arent disciplined, money, good BJs

...No no, it just donest make sense anymore.  Fucking older women to say you did it is one thing, keeping th habit up, not cool..

oh, sorry for the tangent.


----------



## Pedigree (Oct 10, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> It would be terrible if he lost again.  For him, I mean.
> 
> Even if he did lose, but put up a good fight this time...that would be better for him.



True. He fought his ass off in the first fight and didn't quit. Can't say that about him in every situation though.  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EMhVq537uaM


----------



## Doublebase (Oct 10, 2006)

Are there any other live fights tonight or is it all just build up?


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 10, 2006)

Doublebase said:


> Are there any other live fights tonight or is it all just build up?


 


FatCatMC said:


> http://www.ufc.com/index.cfm?fa=EventDetail.fightCard&eid=221


----------



## Doublebase (Oct 10, 2006)

Check out the part where it talks about MMA hitting its saturation point.  Just scroll down.  "MMA hitting its saturation point" is in bold. 
http://msn.foxsports.com/boxing/story/6035478


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Oct 10, 2006)

Who's everyone taking for the undercard televised fights? I'm going with:

Kendall Grove
Ed Herman
Matt Hammill


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 10, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Who's everyone taking for the undercard televised fights? I'm going with:
> 
> Kendall Grove
> Ed Herman
> Matt Hammill


 
Ditto.


----------



## bigss75 (Oct 10, 2006)

I guess those TUF guys are good for something. I really glad to see Hammill fight  again


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 10, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Who's everyone taking for the undercard televised fights? I'm going with:
> 
> Kendall Grove
> Ed Herman
> Matt Hammill



I think Ed Herman overhype's himself, and everyone else bought his BullShit.

I've never seen him fight outside that reality show, so my opinion could be shitty.

But the fights in that show, he's got nothing.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Oct 10, 2006)

I dunno he showed a lot of heart in the Finale against Kendall Grove and he's definately got a good ground and pound game. I think he runs his own camp too. I may be wrong about that though? I bet all the TUF guys improved a lot since the show.


----------



## Doublebase (Oct 10, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:


> I dunno he showed a lot of heart in the Finale against Kendall Grove and he's definately got a good ground and pound game. I think he runs his own camp too. I may be wrong about that though? I bet all the TUF guys improved a lot since the show.



I would like to see him fight Leban.  Same type of personality.


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 10, 2006)

Matt Hammil can get a takedown, but can't strike, and has sub par submission skills.


----------



## mike456 (Oct 10, 2006)

I cant believe they are putting these fights on spike! i am pumped!


----------



## bigss75 (Oct 10, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> Matt Hammil can get a takedown, but can't strike, and has sub par submission skills.




How do you know he sub par submission, you havent seen any from him.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 10, 2006)

Go Canadian boy against Ed Herman


----------



## fufu (Oct 10, 2006)

lawl that triangle was sweet.


----------



## bigss75 (Oct 10, 2006)

Yeah that guy showed herman


----------



## fufu (Oct 10, 2006)

I quote myself, "That's fucking ghey!"


----------



## mike456 (Oct 10, 2006)

lol same fucking story


----------



## mike456 (Oct 10, 2006)

did he just say we made alot of money together?


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 10, 2006)

I cant believe hes fucking Jenna Jameson.


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 10, 2006)

Obvious Conclusion.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 10, 2006)

I thought the only fight that was below average was the Kendall Grove one.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Oct 10, 2006)

Tito showed a lot of class. He also showed a ton of strength damn. He lifted Shamrock right off the mat when they were clinched and moving. Hopefully this tells Shamrock it's time to hang em up. But IMO, at the end of the day Tito loses anyway when he kisses 6 thousand cocks when he goes home to Jenna Jameson. Absolutely gross  . Can't wait until the Iceman knocks Tito's block off come December. That will be a good one.


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 10, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> Go Canadian boy against Ed Herman



Herman's a bitch.

I knew it all along. All talk.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Oct 10, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> Herman's a bitch.
> 
> I knew it all along. All talk.


 
Yeah good call on that one. Surprised he hung in there that long but he def. got handled.


----------



## goandykid (Oct 10, 2006)

I hope Tito destroys Chuck.

I hope they give Herman another shot, I liked him. Bad stoppage in the Grove fight, Hamill fight's 3rd round was probably the best undercard fighting, and I'm glad Ken finally admitted defeat and hung it up.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Oct 10, 2006)

I personally thought as the Hammill fight progressed, he was going to get knocked out. He is so sluggish in his stand up game. He better do something about that especially in that division.


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 10, 2006)

fuk...i missed the hammill fight....hope it's on yhoutube.....if anyone finds it...post up some links.


can't wait till Tito vs. Chuck........it's gonna pretty even.


----------



## bigss75 (Oct 10, 2006)

Ken just seemed weird dancing and smiling and shit


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 10, 2006)

goandykid said:


> I hope Tito destroys Chuck.
> 
> I hope they give Herman another shot, I liked him. Bad stoppage in the Grove fight, Hamill fight's 3rd round was probably the best undercard fighting, and I'm glad Ken finally admitted defeat and hung it up.



Tito will lose.  Although I'm neutral toward Tito, I give Chuck the win.  And I hate chuck.

Not to worry... Chuck's time will come... especially when Rampage or some other pride STRIKER comes over to fight him.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 10, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Tito showed a lot of class. He also showed a ton of strength damn. He lifted Shamrock right off the mat when they were clinched and moving. Hopefully this tells Shamrock it's time to hang em up. But IMO, at the end of the day Tito loses anyway when he kisses *6 thousand cocks when he goes home to Jenna Jameson. Absolutely gross*  . Can't wait until the Iceman knocks Tito's block off come December. That will be a good one.



Are you nucking futs?  Like you would really pass that up if she was laying in your bed right now.

Like I said before, I thought all fights were nice except the Grove fight.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Oct 10, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> Are you nucking futs? Like you would really pass that up if she was laying in your bed right now.
> 
> Like I said before, I thought all fights were nice except the Grove fight.


 
I would fuck her with 3 rubbers son. And I wouldn't go with in three feet of her face unless it was w/ my wrapped up dong. I wouldn't wife her and kiss her and tell her I love her. Disgusting.


----------



## goandykid (Oct 10, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> Tito will lose.  Although I'm neutral toward Tito, I give Chuck the win.  And I hate chuck.
> 
> Not to worry... Chuck's time will come... especially when Rampage or some other pride STRIKER comes over to fight him.



It jsut seems like Chuck has gotten too at ease w/ his Championship position. He hasnt had a real challenge since he fought Tito before (and nkocked him out AFTER he poked him in the eye ), and you know Tito is gonna come w/ everything he has.


----------



## goandykid (Oct 10, 2006)

How3 do you know theyr dating


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 10, 2006)

it's all for the fame. I bet we're gonna see them all over tv now. Exactly what they wanted.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 10, 2006)

goandykid said:


> How3 do you know theyr dating



They said so and she cheered for Tito.

This is one of those situations where I have to rise above my morals and fuck her in any way that I could.  

If I die, Ill go with a smile.  We all gotta go sometime.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Oct 10, 2006)

goandykid said:


> How3 do you know theyr dating


 
Mike Goldberg said "Jenna Jameson, Tito's girlfriend." Then when Tito won he pointed to her and said I love you and when the camera switched to her she said the same thing. And it had been news in previous months.


----------



## goandykid (Oct 10, 2006)

Can't blame him


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Oct 10, 2006)

goandykid said:


> Can't blame him


 
I guess. If you don't mind having intimate relations with the postergirl of dirtiness who has given oral sex to thousands of girls and guys, fucked thousands of girls and guys in every way possible, got cummed on by thousands of girls and guys...who knows what she did off camera. I wouln't want to kiss the bitch nevermind wife up and have kids wit. Not for me.


----------



## Doublebase (Oct 10, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> Are you nucking futs?  Like you would really pass that up if she was laying in your bed right now.


I'm with you there.  I would not be thinking about those 6000 dudes.  I would nail her very hard and very fast.


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 10, 2006)

any of us here woud nail her in an instant. We're just being jelous.


----------



## goandykid (Oct 10, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> any of us here woud nail her in an instant. We're just being jelous.



Agreed, plus the other side of that arguement is that she would REALLY know what she's doing.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Oct 10, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> any of us here woud nail her in an instant. We're just being jelous.


 
No way dude. I saw mad chicks in the crowd who look better than her now. I just think she's fuckin nasty. The Xenergy commercial girl for instance, is a dimepiece and has probably banged 1/1000000000 of the amount of dudes Jameson has.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 10, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:


> No way dude. I saw mad chicks in the crowd who look better than her now. I just think she's fuckin nasty. The Xenergy commercial girl for instance, is a dimepiece and has probably banged 1/1000000000 of the amount of dudes Jameson has.



I wanted to kill that cunt after the 55th time I had to watch that shit!


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 10, 2006)

On LS1.COM there was a poll on fucking a fantasy girl..and one numbnuts said Pamela Anderson.  She is SURELY fuckable, but its for SURE shes got hepatitis C.  Jenna has to be tested for that shit every time she makes a video.  And please dont tell me shes retired..that bitch still does that shit.  And god dammit, I want her to do me!


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 10, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:


> No way dude. I saw mad chicks in the crowd who look better than her now. I just think she's fuckin nasty. The Xenergy commercial girl for instance, is a dimepiece and has probably banged 1/1000000000 of the amount of dudes Jameson has.



ya there we're lots of nice lookin girls in the crowd. Alot hotter then jenna.

but still, i'm not buyin anyone tellin me they wouldn't bang her if they had the chance.







now way you can say no to that.


excuse me, I suddenly have an urge to use the bathroom!


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Oct 10, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> ya there we're lots of nice lookin girls in the crowd. Alot hotter then jenna.
> 
> but still, i'm not buyin anyone tellin me they wouldn't bang her if they had the chance.
> 
> ...


 
I still say no dude. IMO she looked way better around 1996-1997 anyway. I admit I'd bang a lot of girls, but she is just so beat up and unattractive to me now. And I wouldn't be able to live with myself knowing I tagged a chick that so many other people have. Especially Tito Ortiz haha.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 10, 2006)

Id say thats a bad pic.  And the only way Id agree with Goodfella is that I would fuck Jenna harder during that time.  

But to say no to that kind of pussy is beyond understanding to me.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Oct 10, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> Id say thats a bad pic. And the only way Id agree with Goodfella is that I would fuck Jenna harder during that time.
> 
> But to say no to that kind of pussy is beyond understanding to me.


 
Well props to you for even considering to fuck the biggest slut in World History. I have more regard for my Penis I guess. But to clear it up we were just talking about Tito wifin the bitch. Would you all do that?


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 10, 2006)

Its just not something I worry about right now.  Eh, who cares.  Neither one of us will even have the chance to take or pass up, so lets settle instead!


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Oct 10, 2006)

Yup that's for sure. I just think it's a bad decision on Tito's part. He could at least find a less sloppy pornstar.


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 10, 2006)

as if it makes a difference if a girl fuked 2000 or 4000 guys.


i doubt he even likes her. Peice of ass, a little publicity, why not. And if he ends up knocking out liddell, he might end up being one of the big time celebs.


----------



## fufu (Oct 10, 2006)

lawl, I like what this thread turned into.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 10, 2006)

fufu said:


> lawl, I like what this thread turned into.



OMG! -


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 10, 2006)

Well...

That's That!


----------



## fufu (Oct 10, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:


> OMG! -


----------



## musclepump (Oct 10, 2006)

Most disgraceful thing I've ever seen.


----------



## GFR (Oct 11, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> Are you nucking futs?  Like you would really pass that up if she was laying in your bed right now.
> 
> Like I said before, I thought all fights were nice except the Grove fight.


I might take a piss on her but thats all she would get. The idea that  a Porno star is dating material shows what kind of class he has.


----------



## the nut (Oct 11, 2006)

goandykid said:


> It jsut seems like Chuck has gotten too at ease w/ his Championship position. He hasnt had a real challenge since he fought Tito before (and nkocked him out AFTER he poked him in the eye ), and you know Tito is gonna come w/ everything he has.



 

Liddell Tko... I'm with bigdyl on this one. I think it's gonna have to be a Pride fighter to beat this guy, UFC Is weak in light heavyweight.I wouldn't say Chuck hasn't had a real challenge, Babalu and Couture are much better competition than what Tito has fought. Tito hasn't looked great in his last 2 real fights, split decisions against Griffin and Belfort. I don't put Griffin in Liddell's class and Belfort is not what he used to be. After Tito had problems taking Griffin to the ground, I can't see him dominating Liddell, who has some of the best take down defense out there. But, we'll certainly find out on December 30th.


----------



## Pedigree (Oct 11, 2006)

goandykid said:


> I hope Tito destroys Chuck.
> 
> I hope they give Herman another shot, I liked him. Bad stoppage in the Grove fight, Hamill fight's 3rd round was probably the best undercard fighting, and I'm glad Ken finally admitted defeat and hung it up.



Herman is an overrated joke with no work ethic. He's got a huge mouth.

Hammil's gonna get his block knocked off if he keeps his hands down.

They didn't stop the Kendall Grove fight...Chris Price tapped out.

Shamrock showed tons of class, and Tito as well.

Chucky's mohawk will be bouncing off the mat on December 30th, just like Shamrock's was last night. Liddell will lose.


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 11, 2006)

- Hamill looked like shit and hasn't learned a thing.

- Herman showed alot of heart staying in there, his opponent was pretty damn good and I'm looking forward to seeing more of him (his opponent).

- Grove is real solid and has improved even more, I'm looking forward to seeing him fight better opponents.

- Tito dominated an old man, but looked real strong in the process. I can't wait to see him fight Liddell.

I honestly think Tito has a real good shot at beating Liddell. Liddell is so one dimentional, and as long at Tito doens't panic and keeps moving, he won't get knocked out. Chuck has a great sprawl though, and Tito won't be able to take him down easily. It should be the best fight in the UFC in years...


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 11, 2006)

the nut said:


> Liddell Tko... I'm with bigdyl on this one. I think it's gonna have to be a Pride fighter to beat this guy, UFC Is weak in light heavyweight.I wouldn't say Chuck hasn't had a real challenge, Babalu and Couture are much better competition than what Tito has fought. Tito hasn't looked great in his last 2 real fights, split decisions against Griffin and Belfort. I don't put Griffin in Liddell's class and Belfort is not what he used to be. After Tito had problems taking Griffin to the ground, I can't see him dominating Liddell, who has some of the best take down defense out there. But, we'll certainly find out on December 30th.


 
I watched the Ortiz/Griffin fight again the other night. There is no way in hell that should have been a split decision. Tito more than dominated the first round and I would have scored it 10-8. The second round was 10-10, and the thrid was 10-9 Ortiz. 

Chuck hasn't fought anyone lately either. He fought a chump in Babalu and a washed up Coture. Plus I don't think Chuck could possibly want the belt as much as Tito does at this point. Tito has been pretty active lately and that should be an advantage.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 11, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:


> Wow, they are both younger than me.



True Story...

You have nut crust older than those two punks - 



But you hide it well under your Armani workout speedo drawers 
(so chic)


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Oct 11, 2006)

Last 6 fights for Chuck (all wins):

Babalu (TKO)
Randy Couture (KO)
Jeremy Horn (TKO)
Vernon White (KO)
Tito Ortiz (KO)

That's pretty damn good if you ask me. And not to mention all those fights were completely one-sided. Jeremy Horn was no joke. One of the best Jiu-Jitsu guys in the UFC right now with a 78-15 record. Does anyone remember how easy that was for the Iceman? And we remember clearly all the others. Tito looks looks real good now and I see December 30th being a lot closer and a great fight. I just can't see Chuck Liddell losing.


----------



## Doublebase (Oct 11, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> - Hamill looked like shit and hasn't learned a thing.
> 
> - Herman showed alot of heart staying in there, his opponent was pretty damn good and I'm looking forward to seeing more of him (his opponent).
> 
> ...



I just want to see Chuck on the ground.  I want to see another side to his fighting.  The k-o punches are fun to watch but we have all seen them.  I'm ready to see his wrestling skills.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 11, 2006)

Doublebase said:


> I just want to see Chuck on the ground.  I want to see another side to his fighting.  The k-o punches are fun to watch but we have all seen them.  I'm ready to see his wrestling skills.



God dammit.

I agree.

Anyone have a collection of Chuck's fights?  To hear him say hes had competition is Chinese to me.  I say he hasnt, but I cant say shit until I see more.


----------



## Pedigree (Oct 11, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> - Hamill looked like shit and hasn't learned a thing.
> 
> - Herman showed alot of heart staying in there, his opponent was pretty damn good and I'm looking forward to seeing more of him (his opponent).
> 
> ...




True story(s)


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 11, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> - Hamill looked like shit and hasn't learned a thing.
> 
> *Agreed.  I didnt see much talent other than heart.*
> 
> ...



I think Tito can beat Liddell as well.  I mean, I would say by far, but Ive gotta see more of Liddell's past fights.  Has he gotten really that much better since he fought Tito the first time?  WHo did Liddell lose to and was it in UFC?


----------



## Doublebase (Oct 11, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> I think Tito can beat Liddell as well.  I mean, I would say by far, but Ive gotta see more of Liddell's past fights.  Has he gotten really that much better since he fought Tito the first time?  WHo did Liddell lose to and was it in UFC?



Jeremy Horn whooped him.


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 11, 2006)

Doublebase said:


> I just want to see Chuck on the ground. I want to see another side to his fighting. The k-o punches are fun to watch but we have all seen them. I'm ready to see his wrestling skills.


 
There is no other side to his fighting, if Tito can take him down, Tito wins. Taking him down in the first place is the hard part.

Rampage took him down and Chuck basically turned into a punching bag.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Oct 11, 2006)

If people say Chuck hasn't had competition, then Tito has had absolute dick for competition.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Oct 11, 2006)

musclepump said:


> Most disgraceful thing I've ever seen.


 
Really? I think we all knew the outcome, it was just a matter of time. Shamrock got crushed in the first 2 and is older than Tito by 11 years. Pretty much Liddell vs. Couture, we all knew what was going to happen. It was basically a send off to Shamrock and a good way to bury the hatchet between the two with an appropriate post fight. Actually one of the best moments in UFC history so to call it disgraceful is beyond me.


----------



## Doublebase (Oct 11, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> There is no other side to his fighting, if Tito can take him down, Tito wins. Taking him down in the first place is the hard part.
> 
> Rampage took him down and Chuck basically turned into a punching bag.



Chuck does know how to wrestle.  He wrestled all through college.  He progressed in his stand-up so I'm sure he has been training on the ground as well.  I wouldn't say game over if Tito takes him down although Tito is extremely affective on the ground.  When is this fight again?  I dont' feel like researching.


----------



## Pedigree (Oct 11, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Actually one of the best moments in UFC history so to call it disgraceful is beyond me.



I agree.  

Doublebase, the fight is December 30th.


----------



## Doublebase (Oct 11, 2006)

Pedigree said:


> I agree.
> 
> Doublebase, the fight is December 30th.



WTF.  Thats so far away.


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 11, 2006)

Doublebase said:


> Chuck does know how to wrestle. He wrestled all through college. He progressed in his stand-up so I'm sure he has been training on the ground as well. I wouldn't say game over if Tito takes him down although Tito is extremely affective on the ground. When is this fight again? I dont' feel like researching.


 
Wrestling is one thing, but fighting and defending from the guard is a completely different animal. We all know how effective Tito is when inside soneones guard and from what I've seen, Chuck's guard isn't all that great. Of course, how many times has Chuck been there?


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 11, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Really? I think we all knew the outcome, it was just a matter of time. Shamrock got crushed in the first 2 and is older than Tito by 11 years. Pretty much Liddell vs. Couture, we all knew what was going to happen. *It was basically a send off to Shamrock and a good way to bury the hatchet between the two with an appropriate post fight. Actually one of the best moments in UFC history so to call it disgraceful is beyond me.*



Sure it was nice to see, I said it.

But,  why not just accept his previous 2 losses and bury the hatchet outside the ring?


----------



## Doublebase (Oct 11, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> Wrestling is one thing, but fighting and defending from the guard is a completely different animal. We all know how effective Tito is when inside soneones guard and from what I've seen, Chuck's guard isn't all that great. Of course, how many times has Chuck been there?



If Tito gets into Chucks guard then I think Tito will win the fight.


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 11, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> Like I said before, I thought all fights were nice except the Grove fight.



What the hell are you talking about?


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 11, 2006)

Doublebase said:


> If Tito gets into Chucks guard then I think Tito will win the fight.



Doubtful.  

TKO first round


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 11, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> What the hell are you talking about?



No..what _was _I talking about.  And its already been discussed.


----------



## fUnc17 (Oct 11, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> Wrestling is one thing, but fighting and defending from the guard is a completely different animal. We all know how effective Tito is when inside soneones guard and from what I've seen, Chuck's guard isn't all that great. Of course, how many times has Chuck been there?



I agree, Tito will dominate the ground if he can take Liddell down, BUT Liddell's takedown defense is incredible (D1 wrestler). 

I think Tito needs to be patient and not just shoot in on Chuck, focus on leg kicks, then shoot when Chuck's mobility is compromised. If he just shoots in without doing something about Chucks legs, he's just going to dance around and wait for an opening and boom, game over.


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 11, 2006)

fUnc17 said:


> I agree, Tito will dominate the ground if he can take Liddell down, BUT Liddell's takedown defense is incredible (D1 wrestler).
> 
> I think Tito needs to be patient and not just shoot in on Chuck, focus on leg kicks, then shoot when Chuck's mobility is compromised. If he just shoots in without doing something about Chucks legs, he's just going to dance around and wait for an opening and boom, game over.


 
If Chuck doesn't take care of Tito in the first few rounds I see Ortiz winning a decision, but like you said Chuck is tough to get down.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Oct 11, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> Sure it was nice to see, I said it.
> 
> *But,  why not just accept his previous 2 losses and bury the hatchet outside the ring*?


 
Because he's a stubborn dude, extremely competitive and probably wanted another shot at Tito's head. Not to mention, they explained how fans felt cheated after their 2nd fight and Dana probably offered a nice little check to them in exchange for another fight.


----------



## the nut (Oct 11, 2006)

To say that Tito has fought tougher fights than Liddell lately is ridiculous. You wanna talk washed up competition, how about Shamrock and Belfort! Couture's skills may have been diminshing, but if not mistaken he beat Tito a couple fights before losing to Liddell. And Babalu a chump... until somebody else steps up in the UFC and beats him I'm not buying that.  How you guys are coming to the conclusion Tito is improving is beyond me. And Tito showed class??? Am I the only one who saw Tito digging the grave and giving Ken the finger. It was Ken who had to hunt Tito down and put an end to that shit, but I guess he had to finally stop talking shit after his head got pounded again. Tito has about as much class as a crack whore shitting in alley. 

Edit: And now he has a classy broad to go with that!


----------



## 1badmofo (Oct 11, 2006)

I could take both of them with my tia chi


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 11, 2006)

1badmofo said:


> I could take both of them with my


----------



## 1badmofo (Oct 11, 2006)

you think? tia chi is a joke nancy boy? I might be 16 but I take 3g's a week of test non stop and do nothing, but tia chi and fight. I fight so much that I dont even have time to train lol


----------



## goandykid (Oct 11, 2006)

Back to the card, I didn't see the tap by Chris Price. I thought it was just a bad stoppage, was it a verbal tap?

And Ed Herman talked so much shit in TUF3 b/c Tito skipped over him in selections, his past 2 fights he's shown a world of class and heart, I hope he gets another shot in the UFC.

Definately didn't look like Hamill improved since TUF3 but I still like him, if he can learn how to pass guard and hold his hands up he'd be a force to reckon w/, there's no way that fight shouldve gone 3 rounds


----------



## the nut (Oct 12, 2006)

goandykid said:


> And Ed Herman talked so much shit in TUF3 b/c Tito skipped over him in selections, his past 2 fights he's shown a world of class and heart, I hope he gets another shot in the UFC.




He has a six fight contract, I believe.


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 12, 2006)

the nut said:


> He has a six fight contract, I believe.


 
He has a six _figure_ contract. Seems to me he was a little worried that he wouldn't be invited back after that loss....


----------



## the nut (Oct 12, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> He has a six _figure_ contract. Seems to me he was a little worried that he wouldn't be invited back after that loss....




That too!


----------

